# Menopause, It's Not For Sissies



## fureverywhere (Jan 8, 2016)

However we are lucky to live in modern culture where such things can be talked about. In earlier generations it was whispered as " The Change"...<<<shiver>>> The change? What do you change into? Yeehoots! Then again in the old days fifty was old. A woman's life expectancy wasn't that long meaning menopause and being an official senior citizen hit you between the eyes together.

It just sucks...put me in the fireplace and surround me with foil and I'll radiate enough heat to warm the house. Then there's those fun surprise periods. It's your body laughing at you. " No you haven't been fertile for five years. But remember when you were a teenager? The cramps, bloating, crazy mood swings? Now you can experience those fun times all over again yaaaaay you!!!!"

I was a teen when my Mom was going through this. How my Dad survived living with both of us I'll never know.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry to Gloat...but I sailed through it..I had 3 or 4 months of Hot flushes..which were not pleasant but then they disappeared  almost a soon as they arrived ...but no other symptoms at all, no mood swings, no weight gain, no hair loss , nor hair growing where it shouldn't...god that was always something people scared us with, the story of moustaches and facial hair..*yikes**..but not me  thank the good lord!

That said I'd always had severe stomach cramps every month, all through my fertile years, and life threatening labours ...so maybe God was being kind to me and thinking I'd had enough and let me off lightly come menopause ..

Butttt......I've heard of women  still suffering from quite severe menopausal symptoms right into their 70's *years* after their last period!! That must be the nightmare from hell!! :beatdeadhorse::yoda:mg1:mg1:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 8, 2016)

No symptoms for me either -- no hot flashes, no nothing.  Happened long ago and far away.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow, Cookie, I did not have any symptoms either. I had friends who suffered terribly though.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 8, 2016)

My sister and friends had a very bad time of it, but I guess we were the lucky ones.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 8, 2016)

I was lucky too...  no problems.. I never had a single hot flash...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah,well,I thought I had lucked out-until I was put on an anti-estrogen drug to prevent my breast cancer from recurring. It`s the menopause I never experienced. Never had a hot flash until now. And the bone and joint pain is becoming worse every day. Afraid to go back and read the side effects to see what else I may be in store for....


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2016)

I was "lucky" enough to get it over early and easily.  I had a hysterectomy at 40, was on hormone therapy for several years and didn't have a bit of problems when I discontinued the therapy in my 50's.  The only time I experienced any menopause-type symptoms was the three weeks or so when I was in a "chemical menopause" from drugs trying to shrink the tumor that shortly afterward necessitated the hysterectomy.  I'd have to say I got off easy.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 8, 2016)

I couldn't wait for menopause.  I had a very bad time the last few years with my periods.  I was thrilled when it all stopped.  I had no symptoms or troubles with it.  I loved never having to stroll down the "feminine protection" aisle again...lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2016)

I had some hot flashes, but not too bad at all, just took the supplement Red Clover Blossom for awhile and all was well.  One or two nightsweats, but not enough to complain about.  All in all it was easy for me.  I remember my mother when I was young, throwing open the window in the dead of winter, with a desperate "whew!".  She had me when she was forty, so I was just a kid when she went through menopause.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 8, 2016)

What's the secret kids? I've had almost every fun symptom there is. Fortunate that my body fur is transparent. The light mustache, the light beard...Ah at last I'm the man I've always dreamed of You know I wonder if we do get less female hormone and more male hormones thrown in the mix? Really I notice I'm so much less mousey than I ever was. Hubby is the soft spoken one now...when did that happen I don't know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2016)

I went through menopause when I was 49 to 50.  I had some hot flashes but not too bad of other symptoms.  But I do have these hairs that grow under my chin that I have to shave every day.  lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 8, 2016)

I was 40 when I went through it, so it took me ages to figure out what was happening as I thought I was too young.  Hot flashes, night sweats, weepy for about 4 or 5 months.  Finally went to the doctor as I thought I had a 'hormonal' problem.  LOL!  Blood test said I had the estrogen level of a 10 year old.  Doctor said at my age I needed to go on HRT.  

In the middle of all this I had quit smoking and was on the nicotine patch which gave me very vivid dreams.  So I thought I was going wacko!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know...I've heard of HRT, it's just with family cancer history and other meds I'm on I'm kind of leery. I know somebody who went through the flashes terribly. But she lived in a very rural area. There were no neighbors for miles around. She'd start to catch on fire and she could just whip off her shirt and relax in the kitchen window till it passed. Well I'm going on 54, hopefully only a few more years...

Then one morning I wake up and look in the mirror...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I don't know...I've heard of HRT, it's just with family cancer history and other meds I'm on I'm kind of leery. I know somebody who went through the flashes terribly. But she lived in a very rural area. There were no neighbors for miles around. She'd start to catch on fire and she could just whip off her shirt and relax in the kitchen window till it passed. Well I'm going on 54, hopefully only a few more years...
> 
> Then one morning I wake up and look in the mirror...




HRT is simply replacing the estrogen your body is no longer producing.  It's suggested not to stay on it for years and years though.  My doctor said he usually gave women the option to go on HRT but that due to my young age he very highly recommended that I do.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't have much trouble, either.  Some night sweats, but not too many or for too long.  Had a couple of those surprise periods, though --yuck!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I didn't have much trouble, either.  Some night sweats, but not too many or for too long.  Had a couple of those surprise periods, though --yuck!



The one thing I DID have was premenstrual Migraines.. which were nasty and relentless about 3 days before my period... That lasted about 3 years.. in what they call the perimenopausal period..   Then the year before completion of menopause.. I had a period about every 3 or 4 months until they just stopped...  No more migraines either..


----------



## Yaya (Jan 9, 2016)

I am sooooo beyond menopause and glad.  To those that are suffering with it, it does get better on its way out. When its over, its over. Then you will feel better than you did before menopause hit. I feel better now than I did when I in my 30s.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't even begun nothing ,and every month I cuss like a truck driver wishing for it to be over with.my friend is having a hard time,she thinks its over ,then it comes again.I can't wait for it to stop.


----------



## Linda (Jan 9, 2016)

I was very lucky and had no menopause symptoms but my husband went through it when he was taking Lupron for prostate cancer.  He had horrible night sweats, hot flashes, cried whenever he'd try to tell us anything half way sad that he'd seen on the news or just anything emotional would make him cry.  All this was so unlike him.  Also his legs hurt so bad he couldn't sleep most nights.  It was horrible.  Finally he decided he didn't need Lupron anyway and went off it.  It took about 5 months to get his body back to normal.  It's been about 2 years since he's taken any I think.  Occasionally he'll still tear up if he is trying to tell something sad from the news or whatever but all the other symptoms are gone.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh Linda, your poor husband, cancer plus all those horrible side effects. Most guys don't realize we go through that every month for decades.


----------



## nitelite (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I am not a lucky one like most of you have posted. Hot flashes still going on over 16 years. Strange how women's problems begin with men.... menstruation, menopause, mental illness  :aargh:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 9, 2016)

nitelite said:


> Well I am not a lucky one like most of you have posted. Hot flashes still going on over 16 years. Strange how women's problems begin with men.... menstruation, menopause, mental illness  :aargh:



Hhahhha, very strange indeed, Lol


----------



## Linda (Jan 10, 2016)

nitelite said:


> Well I am not a lucky one like most of you have posted. Hot flashes still going on over 16 years. Strange how women's problems begin with men.... menstruation, menopause, mental illness  :aargh:


Yep,


----------

